# Diesel F-250 Problemas....



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, we've gone exactly 60K miles towing our OB through 39 states in the past 6 years and the F-250 has been a dream.

Until this trip.

Coming home from Zion we started belching massive amounts of black smoke under acceleration, and the acceleration was lame.

Stopping for fuel, I let the turbos cool appropriately and after about 20 minutes, I fired it back up. It seemed to be working fine, but then the boost indicator showed nothing, and acceleration was almost no existent.

We limped home the last 100 miles, unloaded the trailer, put it into our storage space and immediately drove the Ford truck to our local dealer.

I felt pretty good since I had purchased a third party premier extended warranty, and I had exactly one month left on it.

The dealer said they work with extended warranty claims all the time.

But the warranty company wouldn't cover the repairs, which originally was diagnosed as the intercooler, as they claimed it was part of emissions system, and that isn't covered. Ouch.

I raised stink, and Ford kept digging, and it turned out the the intercooler failure threw parts into the turbos which caused them to fail. As part of the stink, the warranty company sent an adjuster to the Ford dealer to look at the parts, and today I got back their final decision: they'll cover the turbos $1300, but I'm on the hook for the intercooler $1600.

The warranty company continues to insist that the intercooler is part of the emissions system and even though I have the premier coverage (the highest of their four levels of coverage), it's not covered. The warranty folks say the EPA dictates what emission parts are and aren't, but I can't find anything on the EPA website to confirm that the intercooler is part of the emissions sytem. Ford says it's not part of the emissions system.

So now we're in a pissing contest. Ford says one thing, the warranty folks say another.

I told Ford to go ahead with the repairs, and I would take up my crusade after I gathered up more evidence as to what is and isn't part of emissions system.

Has anyone else had a similar circumstance? Anyone know of a good lawyer? Any ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The inter cooler is not part of the emissions system. Now if it was the EGR cooler that would be different but I think they are just trying to wiggle out of paying.

Now as for the inter cooler putting debris into the turbo, that is BS. Not going to happen. The inter cooler is down stream of the turbo. That plus the fact that the inter cooler is pressurized it blows stuff out and if it did go down stream it would being into the intake and into the engine. The only way the inter cooler can contribute to a turbo failure is the engine exhaust would be increased by the lack of intake cooling but that in itself should not have been enough to cause turbo damage.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

I came across this which was interesting. I new that there were a few problems with the earlier 6.0L diesels but i had no idea how bad Ford dropped the ball on this one!

http://www.nationscourts.com/m1_February/adams.pdf


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Kev, that's some great ammunition!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Have you looked at any of these forums? Might be able to help too, or worth some reading since some will have the same truck. Who knows - maybe others have had something similar come up.

My link

My link

My link

My link

Hope you get a good resolution to your situation!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look in your owners manual packet there is usually a breakdown(parts)of what is emission related components and some are covered 8yrs or 80,000 miles in some cases.Hope this helps.


----------



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

The 6.0 is full of issues..... Sorry to tell you.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Well here's my continuing saga.

I ended up paying $1754.62 for the repair that the warranty wouldn't cover, where the warranty company claimed that the intercooler was part of the emissions system. The warranty company paid $1300 for the items it would cover. A total of over $3000 in repairs.

After completely reading a copy of the class action suit which Kev gave us a link to, I was convinced that I could never trust my 2006 F-250 again, and it's thoroughly explained why.

So yesterday I went truck diesel shopping. I had a limited amount of requirements: no red, white or black colors. Wife hates red, I think white looks like a work/delivery truck, and although black looks great when it's clean, 30 seconds later it doesn't. We checked out Ford, Dodge, and Chevy. After it was all said and done my wife and I agreed that the Ford 6.7l was the one. So, we went to two dealers both of which started out offering my $18K for my immaculate 2006 F-250 crew cab, 4x4, shortbed XLT. And all of the trucks I was looking at were over $50K.

Well after some big time haggling, I got one dealer to give me a deal that was $5K better than the other dealer.

So, as of last night, I am the proud owner of a 2012 F-250 crew cab, 4x4, shortbed XLT in silver. It's got a few bells and whistles that my old truck didn't have, and is missing two: electric passenger seat - which my wife never, ever used after it was originally adjusted six years ago, and a sliding rear window, which was also never used. So I'm not going to miss those items at all. The Sync radio is great, and I can't wait to see how this tows.

Woo hoo!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All's well that ends well.

Now update your signature!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

You will LOVE that new 6.7 Powerstroke!! Super quite and GOBS and GOBS of torque!!!!! You should check out Ford Truck Enthusiasts forums at www.ford-trucks.com.If you have any questions about your truck that is the place to find the answer.Best of luck with the new ride! Make sure to post some pics and let us know how it compares to your old truck towing!







Kevin


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

So, did you buy an extended waranty on the new truck?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> So, did you buy an extended waranty on the new truck?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


That is sort of funny when you really think about it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Nope, saved my money. And aggravation.....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Man, this story sounds a bit like my Tundra saga. A six year old truck that hasn't had a bit of trouble suddenly goes into cardiac arrest and needs to be on life-support to the tune of thousands of dollars. I just couldn't see prolonging the agony and that's why I pulled the plug myself. Fortunately out of the nearly $4,000 in repairs, I think I paid about fifty bucks. I chickened out though and got another extended warranty just in case my black cloud followed me to the Dodge dealer.

It's irritating, but the new trucks are so much nicer than those from even 5-6 years ago, it's pretty easy to justify such a big purchase


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The family noobie....


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I was sorry to read about your 6.0l woes, but glad you stayed with ford and moved to a 6.7l. The truck will amaze you compared to your 6.0l. Wait and see. I have 8500 miles on mine with 2000 of those towing, and what a beast this truck is, but what comfort and technology as well!

Congrats !


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The first thing I noticed about the 2012 over 2006 is that the 2012 is much more refined when driving it. I haven't towed with it yet since the manual says I need to have 1000 miles on the engine before I can start towing, so until I get to that mileage the truck has become my daily driver.

The turning radius is tighter, no it's not a sports car, but I've alleviated a bunch of 3-point turns, also making it easier to park in a parking lot
It's a whole bunch quieter than the old truck. We were somewhat embarrassed when we started up the old truck early in the morning to pull out of a camping spot.
The glow plug light goes off in about 3 seconds after sitting all night, versus up to 20 seconds. Fast getaways are now a possibility!
The seats are more comfortable. I hate leather seats, but I still opted for the deluxe cloth seats.
The storage space between the seats is humongous! I believe I can park my Miata in there!
I like the 18" tires vs. the 17" tires
The front end looks even more brutish
The oversized convex mirrors are definitely appreciated
I love having all the audio controls on my steering well. Sync and satellite radio is a joy. At first I thought I was going to miss my 6-CD changer, but now I can play MP3 CD's as well as music on USB drives - sweet! I never have to listen to a commercial again!
Adjustable foot pedals are a hoot!
All the information displayed on the screen between the tach and speedo is incredible. No more cryptic messages, this thing communicates with you!
The only thing that burns my butt is that I only got $14K for my old truck in trade. It had only 60K miles, I just paid to have the intercooler, EGR, and turbos replaced, it was in perfect condition, top of the line E-rated tires with only 1K miles, and then all the extras I put on the truck: back-up sensors with screen, autodimming mirror with temperature and direction, and spray-in bedliner.

But that was offset by the price I ended up paying. The truck listed for $52K plus tax, license and fees. But I ended up getting it for $42,500 out the door, so I gave them a check for $18,500, my old truck, and financed $10K, for which I received a $1000 rebate. I'll make a couple of payments then pay it off.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

hehehhe. Yeah, it is amazing what new technology does every 1/2 decade or so in comparison to our older vehicles isn't it?? Enjoy your new truck. 
Yes you got








But, you will like it sooooo much you will soon forget about the heartache and haircut you took with the old one.



raynardo said:


> The first thing I noticed about the 2012 over 2006 is that the 2012 is much more refined when driving it. I haven't towed with it yet since the manual says I need to have 1000 miles on the engine before I can start towing, so until I get to that mileage the truck has become my daily driver.
> 
> The turning radius is tighter, no it's not a sports car, but I've alleviated a bunch of 3-point turns, also making it easier to park in a parking lot
> It's a whole bunch quieter than the old truck. We were somewhat embarrassed when we started up the old truck early in the morning to pull out of a camping spot.
> ...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow - just read that entire .pdf. Brutal stuff. So glad Ford is putting Ford engines in their trucks now. Very proud of the Blue Oval and their turnaround!

-CC


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope you are happy with your new truck, I am getting a 2011 (used) F250 6.7 crew next week to tow our 312bhs. I am skeptical about spending the money for one, but everyone says I will love it and there is no TV like a diesel, I guess I have to see what all the fuss is about! ENJOY!


----------



## mudmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats on your new purchase. I am still running 7.3's. Due to all the problems with the 6.0 and 6.4 I just haven't been too excited about updating my pickup. I love my 7.3's, but am at the point where I am considering trading one in on a new F350 with the 6.7 later this fall.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

raynardo said:


> But that was offset by the price I ended up paying. The truck listed for $52K plus tax, license and fees. But I ended up getting it for $42,500 out the door, so I gave them a check for $18,500, my old truck, and financed $10K, for which I received a $1000 rebate. I'll make a couple of payments then pay it off.


I would've given you 18k cash for your truck. A used truck like yours could have sold for 22k around here. No Problema. Permian Basin Oil Boom does that to markets.

-CC


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I would've given you 18k cash for your truck. A used truck like yours could have sold for 22k around here. No Problema. Permian Basin Oil Boom does that to markets.


I know, I know.

With hindsight I should have at least seen what Carmax would have given me. My brother-in-law has the exact same trailer I do and he only has an aging F-150. I should have also tried to sell it to him in Wisconsin.

Everyone's hindsight is 20/20.







.gif[/img]


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

mudmaker said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. I am still running 7.3's. Due to all the problems with the 6.0 and 6.4 I just haven't been too excited about updating my pickup. I love my 7.3's, but am at the point where I am considering trading one in on a new F350 with the 6.7 later this fall.


you won't regret that move. you did well to miss the 6.0 and 6.4L's. the 6.7L is the real deal, i am convinced. i owed a 7.3L and two 6.0L's, and man it is not even close to either of them.
plus the refinements to the truck, turning radius, everything is night and day.


----------



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

Good deal. I have the 2011 F350. The truck has 29k miles on her an has towed the OB to Disney world and all up and down the east coast. You will not be disappointed. The truck is one of the smoothest trucks I have ever owned and with the Lariat package with heated/cooled leather and all the other cool amenities.


----------

